# Mailing Steroids From Egypt



## Bobski192 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi

I am going to Sharm, Egypt, does anyone if posting ur gear in small packages gets through customs and to ur home address ok? or could suggest an alternative way?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Bring them back in your suitcase. Im sure you can bring so much back legally. Im sure youd be able to get a prescription out there aswel. Let us no how you go.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

All packages sent to the UK are liable to x-ray and to be opened by HMRC at a sorting hub. If it's stopped, either it will be seized and you will be offered the chance to appeal, or they'll forward it to you with a lovely bill for VAT and duty.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah bring it back in your suitcase, just dont bring to much and you wont be stopped. Less than circa £135. Bearing in mind all luggage is X-rayed on the way out of Egypt, you've been warned!!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> All packages sent to the UK are liable to x-ray and to be opened by HMRC at a sorting hub. If it's stopped, either it will be seized and you will be offered the chance to appeal, or they'll forward it to you with a lovely bill for VAT and duty.


u might get lucky though like thousands of other people do,

i would definately do my homework on the laws of the country before i bring suitcases full of gear through the egyption airport

have u ever seen midnight express!!


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

i've had stuff seized and just had a bill from dhl for the vat but my gear was returned and was a lot 450 testoviron and 200 sus waited 9 days and sweated but i got it so small packages should be fine it's all defined by persnal use unless they think or can prove your selling it your ok


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

put it in your hand luggage i do it all the time-its legal upto £135 worth of goods.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

colinidj said:


> i've had stuff seized and just had a bill from dhl for the vat but my gear was returned and was a lot 450 testoviron and 200 sus waited 9 days and sweated but i got it so small packages should be fine it's all defined by persnal use unless they think or can prove your selling it your ok


i personally havent had a prob ordering from over seas,my last to order came from iran with a stop off at dubei and then to my front door, thank fully no probs,


----------



## barrie2985 (Jul 3, 2008)

HAND LUGGAGE!!! what about the no liquids rule is it different in egypt cause im off in 2 weeks was gonna post some and bring some back in suitcase...


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

DO NOT put it in your hand luggage.

Put it in yourself suitcase and sweat as you walk through customs back in the UK ha ha or post it home.

I post everything home when i am abroad. Have done for years. Never had a problem. No custom seizure letter or VAT/duty letter. Put your gear in several small padded envelopes. That way if one is lost in transit, you haven't lost your whole stash.

If you're worried about sending it to your house you can always post it to me ha ha.


----------



## Bobski192 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies cheers


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

i fly out next week to luxor, egypt. was all set to bring back a few hundred vials but read one post on here where the guy got stopped at the egyptian airport had his gear confiscated and was in the s**t as they said he was stealing from the goverment as they subsidise the medicine out there. anyone know if this is common? might just play it safe and post it home, afterall how much can postage really be?!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Ramrod said:


> i fly out next week to luxor, egypt. was all set to bring back a few hundred vials but read one post on here where the guy got stopped at the egyptian airport had his gear confiscated and was in the s**t as they said he was stealing from the goverment as they subsidise the medicine out there. anyone know if this is common? might just play it safe and post it home, afterall how much can postage really be?!


post it mate, at the end of the day the worst case scenario is paying the v.a.t


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

For those of who have sent their gear through the post in Egypt [particularly Sharm]:-

1] Are there quite a few post offices available? Think there is one in narma bay?

2] Can you send recorded?

3] How much does it cost?

Cheers.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

yep think i'll just split it into a few small padded jiffy envelopes, cheers.


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

chrismac said:


> For those of who have sent their gear through the post in Egypt [particularly Sharm]:-
> 
> 1] Are there quite a few post offices available? Think there is one in narma bay?
> 
> ...


Exactly what i want to know im going for a week in April 09.


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dont mail it, the postal service in egypt is awful. Iv tried it and lost a fair bit both by fedex and my the postal service (recorded). Just pack it into your suitcase and hand luggae. I came back from sharm two weeks ago and had well over a thousand amps althogether. Got stopped in by the xray in departures in the airport because i had 200 amps in the hand luggae, the guy took one look to see exactly what they were, oned up a box, then said no problem and appoligised for stopping me. Remember what your doing in egypt is perfectly legal, no problem buying what you want bringing it through their airport custom.

UK is the only problem, like some said the limit is around £145 worth for personal use only. My advice is buy all your stuff from one pharmacist and get the guy to write you out both a prescription saying that your have to take everything over a 3 month period and then a reciept stating that what you have cost no more than 1450 egyptian pounds and then you wont have a problem with UK customs. Highly unlikely that you'll get stopped anyway as customs do not put many officers on around the times for for when flights from egypt are arriving, when iv been to egypt there was never any officiers in customs just one at the point to declare.(my uncle works for customs and they work their shifts and amount of officiers on duty around the certain flights from certain countries depedning on the risk and likely hood of smuggellers etc, it costs them far too much to have a much staff on as possible on all flights). Plus if you do get stopped steriods in reasonable amounts are very very low down on their list of priorities, and they likelyhood of any thing more servious than VAT being charged is unlikely.

Robbo


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hey,how you going...funny you should say this...cos my mates went out to egypt last year...sharma el sheik i think its called...anyway...my mate met a bodybuilder out there and he took him to a pharmacy...and sold him **** loads of deca and sustenon for prices that you would not believe!!!!!

they all brought back about 30 vials each,what they did is keep a few original boxes with inserts and stuff into the boxes for less space and bulk!!!!

by all means dont post em...i think it isjust a quick scan and they are gone...bring em back through customs...if you do get stopped,you say that your a bodybuilder and it is all for personal use!!!!

the worst that can happen is they will take it off of you...but i can think of a hundred more worse things that could happen...you know what with all the **** going on,customs and airports...i know so many mates who have done this...just be cool and you should be ok...if you slightly resemble a bodybuilder in shape,i think they will believe you...i guess it is contraband...but i guess they have much bigger fish to fry at the same time!!!!

good luck...and hope you dont get a midnight express turnout...hee,hee,i'm joking!!!


----------



## Bobski192 (Jul 10, 2008)

Going through customs I always look guilty as hell even if I have got nothing, look like a kid who has just nicked a toffee from the pick n mix stand at Woolworths. So coming back to the UK with a case full of gear will defiantly stand out. Will have to play it by ear when I get out there.

Cheers for the advise again


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi guys, So how did that go.

Has anyone been for roids in Egypt yet?

I am planing to myself in mid July.

I haven't have any steroid cycles and I am not planing to have any at anytime soon.

However my mate asked me If I could get him some and make some profit out of it.

*some <30 amps of some **** + PCT

So I have some issues and questions, hope you can answer them.

-Is is safe to carry it in a suitcase?

-How safe is posting it via mail, what mail should I use etc.

-And now the biggest issue how much of the stuff form the pharmacy is fake? What's safe to buy up there? Should I use one pharmacy or many? Should I give away some extra money to make sure I'll get legit gear (where in fact i wont even realize if I'll get fake goods as I am not an expert and these amps will propoably be the first ones I'll tuch in my life)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bring it in hand luggage - the allowances in value before taxes are due is higher......currently £340 

If you import by post you have to pay VAT if the value of the goods is over £18 - big difference! No customs duty on most pharmaceuticals...

Oh yeah and it has to be for personal use - there is no guideline specifically (though 3 months' supply is often quoted) but the customs officer has to be satisfied it is for personal use and you don't intend to sell it


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally I wouldnt risk it.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Goose said:


> Personally I wouldnt risk it.


It's completely legal. Their is no risk.

Importation of personal amounts for personal use is legal. I don't know the exact guidelines I will check in work tomorrow. The only liability if you stick to the guidelines may be tax or import duty... As said though, I will check.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Bring it in hand luggage - the allowances in value before taxes are due is higher......currently £340
> 
> If you import by post you have to pay VAT if the value of the goods is over £18 - big difference! No customs duty on most pharmaceuticals...
> 
> Oh yeah and it has to be for personal use - there is no guideline specifically (though 3 months' supply is often quoted) but the customs officer has to be satisfied it is for personal use and you don't intend to sell it





estfna said:


> It's completely legal. Their is no risk.
> 
> Importation of personal amounts for personal use is legal. I don't know the exact guidelines I will check in work tomorrow. The only liability if you stick to the guidelines may be tax or import duty... As said though, I will check.


Ahhh I didn't see Beklet's post... There you go.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Beklet said:


> Bring it in hand luggage - the allowances in value before taxes are due is higher......currently £340
> 
> If you import by post you have to pay VAT if the value of the goods is over £18 - big difference! No customs duty on most pharmaceuticals...
> 
> Oh yeah and it has to be for personal use - there is no guideline specifically (though 3 months' supply is often quoted) but the customs officer has to be satisfied it is for personal use and you don't intend to sell it


I meant main luggage lol D'oh!!! 



estfna said:


> It's completely legal. Their is no risk.
> 
> Importation of personal amounts for personal use is legal. I don't know the exact guidelines I will check in work tomorrow. The only liability if you stick to the guidelines may be tax or import duty... As said though, I will check.


Tch, did you not read my post?? Men......... :laugh:

EDIT...dammit sneaky bugger lol!!!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha, I did. Just didn't take it in until I had posted my rubbish.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Put them in your case with your luggage. I go to Sharm 2-3 times a year and bring about 100 cido back with no probs. You can unpack them from their single box and ditch the plastic inserts and instructions and repack to 10 a box. Thats 100 amps in 10 box's. Just mix them in with the suff you have in your toiletries/medical bag.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah I am going there as well.

I understand you know what you're buying, well I dont.

Is everything legit up there?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I brought back 150 cido vials last year in my main lugage with no problem. The prices out there are stupid 1/10th of the prices around here. Crazy.

GHS


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, thats very good.

Why dont we all meet up in Egypt, say June/July?

:lol:

What about the fake stuff in pharmacies is it very common?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr White said:


> Oh, thats very good.
> 
> Why dont we all meet up in Egypt, say June/July?
> 
> ...


 I'm going again in May :thumb:

I went into a few pharmacies and saw quite a bit of stuff, didn't see any that didn't look legit to me though so I'm guessing its quite rear. I even went to the back street pharmacies in the old market and found some very cheap cido.

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

estfna said:


> It's completely legal. Their is no risk.
> 
> Importation of personal amounts for personal use is legal. I don't know the exact guidelines I will check in work tomorrow. The only liability if you stick to the guidelines may be tax or import duty... As said though, I will check.


I know its not legal but theres a risk of bringing back too much and having it confiscated or you getting arrested for intention to supply to others. Risky if you ask me.

But each to their own, I respect that.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

GHS said:


> I'm going again in May :thumb:
> 
> I went into a few pharmacies and saw quite a bit of stuff, didn't see any that didn't look legit to me though so I'm guessing its quite rear. I even went to the back street pharmacies in the old market and found some very cheap cido.
> 
> GHS


GHS, im away in May too, I go 2-3 times a. year. Old Sharm Town is cheapest. Seen a few fakes, mainly Winny.

Cidos, spot on though and clomid very cheap as well


----------



## Bobski192 (Jul 10, 2008)

How many omar n omar chemists are in sharm? There seems 2 be more chemists then bars!!!

I brought back 50 Cidoteston (testosterone Enanthate) 50 Sustanon 250 and sum Decca, packed in the suitcase and had no problems.

Paid about 70p a shot, the Sustanon is manufactured by Nile, n not sure if it is real so I would not bother with the sus from there next time.

Can't fault the place!!!!!!


----------



## justcash5 (Feb 1, 2009)

posted 500 amps and over 10000 tabs from thailand on reg basis never had a problems


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have brought some juice back from egypt and yes there are a lot of fakes. Specially the sustanon. I am lucky enough to be friends with a pharmacist over there and he orders all mine straight from manufacturer when I get thwere and it comes delivered in medical van with all legit paper work and everything. Clomid, nova, cidoviron, pregnil, teston-e and cidoteston should all be a safe buy though. They were pretty strict in the airport my last time I went in jan. 3 out of 4 of my friends got theier cases opened and searched. Poor guys. one bloke opened a box of sus thinking 1 would be inside and ten fell out all over the floor. pretty embarassing really.


----------



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey

I am going to Sharm El Sheik in 3 weeks and was wondering do they sell tablets in the pharmacies there,anabol or anadrolic? If they do are they legit and how much r they? Whats the cheapest gear that they sell there?

Thanks


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

A mate of mine just come back.(just).. he got stopped and they would only let him bring through 80ml.. so he went back to the chemist to get his £ back and surprisingly they wouldnt give back so he was stuck... Missed his flight home... .. :cursing:

got flight following day... and yep they had him again.. but a little back hander to the local Bobbies got him through... well ****ing DODGY,...

Steve


----------



## jobas (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you for your recent enquiry to the MHRA.

We can confirm that there is no requirement for a member of the public to notify the MHRA of the *importation* of medicines for personal use and the legislation does not restrict such *importation*. The MHRA therefore has no objections, provided that the imported medicinal products is used only for your own personal use and that you do not sell or supply imported medicines to anybody else (including family members).

You should be aware that up to a 3 month supply of a medicine is considered to be an acceptable quantity for personal use, HM Revenue and Customs can prevent *importation* if large quantities are being imported and/or they have suspicions that the product is not being imported for personal use. You can read more about HM Revenue and Customs from their website at the link below: http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

i came back from there in november with a lot of stuff , just remember to take each vial out of the box and put ten vials in each one , strips of tablets try to get 100 in each box and spread your gear about in different sets of luggage , best prices i got was in the il mercado chemists near the open air bars good luck mate


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

hey i like that idea of meeting up , uk bodybuilders on tour ha ha


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am off to Sharm in 2 weeks I brought back 200 Cido just before Xmas that was my last visit and I got them for 60p each..

the chemist in Sharm near to the Taxi rank..

I keep the receipt so I can prove I have not overdone it if customs stop me in UK..

I had no problem at all..

I have been on these since start Jan and have made good gains so I know these are bang on..I will be visiting my friend again in 2 weeks...

I have no problem getting through.. I went to Mercado but couldn't see any pharmacies apart from one that had all hair products in..and beauty stuff, I was sceptical of sharm cos I heard about all fakes..

most only keep 50 sust in stock cos that's all they are allowed to have if genuine..

Just have to be very careful.. plus Sust is getting expensive out there so I just stick with CIDO..


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

strongasanox said:


> u might get lucky though like thousands of other people do,
> 
> i would definately do my homework on the laws of the country before i bring suitcases full of gear through the egyption airport
> 
> have u ever seen midnight express!!


midnight express was based in turkey not egypt


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm aware of our importation laws being fine with this, I was a tad worried about Egyptian *Export *laws...

But it seems there're cool with it! No midnight express worries *phewy*


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

I lived in Egypt for 7 years, used to bring gear back all the time, not sure of the laws there now but it was illegal to post medicines, however i always brought it through in my hand luggage (3 or 400 amps at a time) never had problems coming into the uk, only got stuck at customs once in egypt, slipped him 20 quid and off i went gear an all!!! brilliant place for gear but difficult to get orals!!!


----------



## superfly6973 (Jul 3, 2009)

Just came back from turkey two days agao with 20 prim, 19 sus two boxes anadrol, prodivon and didn't have a problem at the turkish airport. just keep whatever your taking in the orginal boxes even better if you can get a business card and or a bag with the pharmists name etc so the authorities see the stuff bought to your knowledge is legit. Dont try to hid your stuff just place it at the top of the suitcase so even if stopped they can see the gear hasn't been hidden and try NOT to bring back to much gear only what you need. I paid by credit card and kept the recepits at least if stopped I could say only xxx was spent and not over xxx amount.

Hope this helps


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

I just get mine from a UK source via the internet. Yes I maybe paying over the odds, but it's a lot less hassle than going out to somewhere like Egypt and attempting to bring back shedloads in a suitcase.


----------



## big sy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ita against the rules to talk about price's and source's mate


----------



## fatboyslim0173 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, just attempted to bring back only 200 vials for personel use, and egyptian customs took the lot and smashed infront of me,had no choice but to stand and watch, they said that no medicene from there chemists to be taken out of country, they was aware that this has been a thing which was done on regular basis and is now being stamped out, so any ideas on who will post it too me, as for holiday in egypt,i dont think so eh, good look if ya try :bounce:


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone else been out there since and been stopped??


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

fatboyslim0173 said:


> Hi everyone, just attempted to bring back only 200 vials for personel use, and egyptian customs took the lot and smashed infront of me,had no choice but to stand and watch, they said that no medicene from there chemists to be taken out of country, they was aware that this has been a thing which was done on regular basis and is now being stamped out, so any ideas on who will post it too me, as for holiday in egypt,i dont think so eh, good look if ya try :bounce:


*changes holiday booking from egypt to thailand*


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

strongasanox said:


> u might get lucky though like thousands of other people do,
> 
> i would definately do my homework on the laws of the country before i bring suitcases full of gear through the egyption airport
> 
> have u ever seen midnight express!!


*good advice*


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

henchest said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Quick question... Hope you don't mind me asking...
> 
> ...


*What are you a police men?* :ban: :whistling:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Look, there is no problem with bringing gear back form Egypt if your sensible.

I came back a couple of weeks ago with 150 cido. There were hundreds of people in the queue with suitcase's passing through the scanners and *not one *suitcase was requested to be opened, including mine!!

They will only ask you to open your suitcase if something looks dodgy. 15 small box's with ten amps in each box (150 amps in total) in you toiletries or medical bag mixed in with your paracetomols, aftershave, razor, suntan oils, body sprays etc etc does not look dodgy

I go to sharm 2-3 times a year and have brought back gear on numerous occasions without anyone ever stopping me. You are only bringing back what you have legaly bought and 150 amps is not exactly smuggling is it!


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone got any more storys about bringing stuff back from Egypt? I'll be off there next year?


----------



## markspitz2000 (Dec 1, 2009)

hy guys i am flying to naama bay in january ...hope to find warm sun , relax ... besides a good roids deal , what do you advise to avoid fakes?

are some pharmacies more reliable than others ?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Avoid Naama Bay and get yourself to pharmacies at the old market, way cheaper:thumbup1:


----------



## markspitz2000 (Dec 1, 2009)

musclemorpheus said:


> I am off to Sharm in 2 weeks I brought back 200 Cido just before Xmas that was my last visit and I got them for 60p each..
> 
> the chemist in Sharm near to the Taxi rank..
> 
> ...


hallo bro i am flying to sharm in january , easy to find chemist near taxi rank ? you mean old sharm town ? any reliable pharmacies in naama bay ?

thanks


----------



## markspitz2000 (Dec 1, 2009)

KRS said:


> Avoid Naama Bay and get yourself to pharmacies at the old market, way cheaper:thumbup1:


thanks bro , you mean old market in old sharm town ?

legit pharmacies keep only little stock in store is it really true ?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

markspitz2000 said:


> thanks bro , you mean old market in old sharm town ?
> 
> legit pharmacies keep only little stock in store is it really true ?


Yes I mean old sharm, there are so many pharmacies there you will have no problems.

Cidoteston is good test-e.

Mesterolone can be picked up under the names Provimest and Cidoviron.

HGC, Nolva and Clomid can all be bought.

Dianabol, Stanozolol, and Oxys are available if you look around but are imported from thailand and tend to be a bit pricier.

Without going into details, the prices are shockingly cheap for Egyptian brands. Make sure you bargain. :thumbup1:


----------



## StandTall (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi guys!

bump  Anyone bought steroids in Turkey or Tunisia? Prices compared to Egypt? What steroids can I buy in those countries?

Cheers


----------



## JestersDead (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone been to Egypt this year? I'm going at the end of March looking to stock up, was thinking of bringing some back in my suitcase & posting some home, as don't fancy going to Egypt every couple of months.

What's the availability like there & what qty's can I get hold off?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JestersDead said:


> Anyone been to Egypt this year? I'm going at the end of March looking to stock up, was thinking of bringing some back in my suitcase & posting some home, as don't fancy going to Egypt every couple of months.
> 
> What's the availability like there & what qty's can I get hold off?


I went in March and October last year. Got stopped in Egyptian customs in March with 200 amps of Cido and a few other bits and pieces. They spoke to each other and i offered to pay 'a tax', in the end they just let me through and said i should only have 50 amps.

Bought more in October and noone stopped me 

I like the Egyptain customs are very fickle and not really bothered with what you are leaving their country with.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

hi,im going sharm this october,i would like to get some sustanon 250 while out there.. how many amps will i need for a 10 week cycle?, gonna do 500mg a week, this will be my first cycle


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

stew121 said:


> hi,im going sharm this october,i would like to get some sustanon 250 while out there.. how many amps will i need for a 10 week cycle?, gonna do 500mg a week, this will be my first cycle


20


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks Dan


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

i take it that 1 amp=1 shot


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

buy 30 just incase you break some or want to extend cycle


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

good idea Dom, will do. thxs


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

so is Egypt the prime location to go and collect pharma test then? I may pop over if so - pity they dont sell it through other channels.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah it is a pity mate : (


----------



## JestersDead (Feb 1, 2010)

Just come back from 1 week in Sharm el Sheik, Egypt, I brought back 700 vials of Organon Sus 250 and 800 vials of Deca, had it all in my suitcase and got stopped by customs at Sharm airport, I said it was a 1 years supply for personal use. I had to pay 1000 EGP in "charges" to one of the customs guy's, then they loaded it back in my suitcase and sent me on my way!!! Never sweated so much in my life!! lol Didn't have any bother with UK customs, just walked straight through, although the Egyption customs will tip off Uk customs if you don't pay their "charges"


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone buy prop over there? Is it widely available?


----------



## un6be3y (May 21, 2011)

hi ,, im in liverpool i want to buy Decca hermone

do u know any one can i take from him?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

un6be3y said:


> hi ,, im in liverpool i want to buy Decca hermone
> 
> do u know any one can i take from him?


 Yes go and see Jon murphy here's his address...

Jon Murphy, Canning Pl, Liverpool, Merseyside L1 8JX

Don't be put off by the blue uniforms and hats that look like blue tits with badges on, just go there and ask Jon murphy say you heard he sells the best gear in town and you would like to purchase some of his finest. They will definitely sort you out mate


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

uin6be3y mate are you a policeman lol!


----------



## alfagene (Mar 20, 2015)

I bought Stanozol (Thaiger Pharma + British Dragon), Testosterone (Thaiger Pharma), Boldenone (Thaiger Pharma + British Dragon), Primobolan (British Dragon) + Clenbuterol (Meditech) at Omar and Omar in Naama Bay (Sharm el Sheikh) and it was all 100% fake.

Stanozol (Thaiger Pharma) gave me an abscess and flu symptoms whilst the one from British Dragon made my should and gluteus ache for 10 days. That pharmacy is a complete scam, please keep off it.

Besides, when I bought it the expiration dates were all wrong, I thought it was a serious pharmacy but they are probably the worst in the area. Well the other shops with big banners showing bodybuilders are blatantly obvious, I didn't even bother entering them.

I've decided to share my experience to give you guys a heads up.

I posted this same entry in this same site to a different thread to give as much visibility as possible to my experience and warn you off.


----------

